# Space shooter, play sound, angle function and layouts



## nattsurfaren (May 8, 2011)

Video:
Scirra construct tutorial how to create a simple space shooter. You can create this game withing 20 minutes even if you're not a skilled game developer. It has some lacking like no score or sound but as a tutorial demo it is ok I hope.
youtube.com/watch?v=aIKUwlF0IIc

Files for this tutorial
Download: filesonic.com/file/916140291/SpaceShooter.zip



video:
This was made in request from one of my youtube visitor that had problem with the sound. The video demonstrates how to create a simple game sample that plays a sound when an object collide with another object.
youtube.com/watch?v=KV1ZeMzh7hk

Files for this tutorial:
filesonic.com/file/883801414/AudioGameSample.zip



video:
Tutorial about how to use the Angle function.
Totally for beginners so I must warn sensitive experts of disturbing video scenes.
youtube.com/watch?v=K9Ina08CDmk

Files for this tutorial:
This is the demo cap for really lazy people.
fileserve.com/file/D7uzhrW



Video:
Preview of my work with layout tutorial
youtube.com/watch?v=k8f3XdElqSs

Download the full tutorial here:
filesonic.com/file/935191604/WorkingWithLayouts.zip

Descripion:
The tutorial teach you the basics of using layouts and how you can use events to switch them. It also shows how objects are treated amongs the layouts and a little bit how the global checkbox works.


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

... What?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 8, 2011)

NotSureIfSpambot.png

Imma keep an eye on this.

Could someone virus scan those zip files he's linking to?
Can't do that on a iPad.


----------



## nattsurfaren (May 9, 2011)

Well even if you look very closely you will not find any malicious in my file. You could at least check how long I had my youtube account and comments on my scirra tutorials. That should give you some clue if I'm sincere or not.


----------



## nattsurfaren (May 9, 2011)

You can scan files here:
http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
Just upload


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 9, 2011)

Ah, conclusive evidence, OP's not a spambot 

My apologies!


----------



## Shiroka (May 9, 2011)

Not a "bot", but probably a "spam".

Also, "space shooter"? Show me how to make a 3D first-person shooter already!


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

While I don't wish to imply that your intentions are malicious, I feel inclined to say that I can't shake the feeling of this mainly being an attempt to gain some more ad revenue or views.


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2011)

Hey you know what would be neat?

If you actually said what programming language this is or what program you are using to make it :V

Edit: Oh, so that's what "Scirra construct" is in the first post. I thought it was a typo.


----------



## nattsurfaren (May 11, 2011)

I will try to work with 3d objects in the future. Just have to figure out how it works. I'm thinking of using sculpt to export 3d models to scirra construct. Don't know how that will work. 
Notice that 3d games take a lot of fishing time, sweat, tears and talent. I mean what does people want in the 3d world. It is not simple things. It is big ass projects with lots of money behind.

BTW I still don't know what you feel about my post. Yes the videos are on youtube and filesonic. If you come and watch / download them I'm very grateful for that but if you believe it is disrespectful I will stop posting more.
just let me know here in this thread.


----------



## Shiroka (May 11, 2011)

nattsurfaren said:


> BTW I still don't know what you feel about my post. Yes the videos are on youtube and filesonic. If you come and watch / download them I'm very grateful for that but if you believe it is disrespectful I will stop posting more.
> just let me know here in this thread.


 
Just in case you honestly don't know what you're doing, registering on a random forum and advertising something on your first post is the very definition of spam. Very few people will give a darn if any.

Also, space shooters are awfully easy to make, so that's nothing we haven't seen before. Besides, this tutorial uses Scirra Construct, which is to my knowing basically a clone of Game Maker, which is itself awfully easy to use. I believe anybody here wouldn't have trouble figuring out how to make a space shooter just by jerking around with the software for a few hours minutes.


----------



## nattsurfaren (May 11, 2011)

Well Ok. Sorry for posting. I will not do it any more.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 16, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Not a "bot", but probably a "spam".
> 
> Also, "space shooter"? Show me how to make a 3D first-person shooter already!


 
Mod Wolfenstein 3D, it's easier to mod than Doom or Quake.

Anyways, I want to know how to make a Space Shooter like this:
[video=youtube;3n4nOiURgzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n4nOiURgzg[/video]


----------



## Shiroka (May 16, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Mod Wolfenstein 3D, it's easier to mod than Doom or Quake.


 
Well, with DoomBuilder, it's pretty darn easy to make Doom mods anyway.

No matter how complex your levels will be, it'll never beat a single giant room filled with cyberdemons =P


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 18, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Well, with DoomBuilder, it's pretty darn easy to make Doom mods anyway.
> 
> No matter how complex your levels will be, it'll never beat a single giant room filled with cyberdemons =P



Mecha Hitler > Cyberdemon


----------



## Shiroka (May 18, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Mecha Hitler > Cyberdemon


 
Well you can just replace the spiderdemon's sprites and sound effects with that of Hitler, they have the same weapon too!

I'd call that mod "World War 2.5: Nazis on Mars" =P


----------

